# FFL



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

anyone interested in a football league let me know, $30 with some of my buddies we lost a couple teams and are always ready for different competition.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I believe 870 usally gets a fantasy league going for the guys here, unless there is more than 1 FFL in this site..........FYI


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

there are 3 spots left in my $30 H2H league if anyone is interested we draft on the 23rd


----------

